# WiFi doesn't keep the connection, iwlwifi crash!

## Realnot

I don't know why, but the wifi connection is not stable. Now is working, but I can lose it in any moment.

```

Sep 11 09:33:44 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep 11 09:33:44 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Sep 11 09:33:44 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Sep 11 09:33:44 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (SSID='Frodo' freq=2437 MHz)

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars kernel: wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars kernel: wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars kernel: wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars kernel: wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars kernel: wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

Sep 11 09:33:48 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> disconnected

Sep 11 09:33:49 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (SSID='Frodo' freq=2437 MHz)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: Trying to associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (SSID='Frodo' freq=2437 MHz)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: authenticated

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: Associated with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: wlp3s0: associated

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=DE

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars kernel: cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f completed [id=0 id_str=]

Sep 11 09:33:53 mars NetworkManager[242]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Sep 11 09:35:20 mars systemd[1]: Starting Cleanup of Temporary Directories...

Sep 11 09:35:20 mars systemd[1]: Started Cleanup of Temporary Directories.

Sep 11 09:38:40 mars kernel: kworker/dying (893) used greatest stack depth: 12792 bytes left

Sep 11 09:40:41 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 256s/-0.086s/0.120s/0.037s/+10ppm (ignored)

Sep 11 09:43:57 mars kernel: kworker/dying (83) used greatest stack depth: 12680 bytes left

Sep 11 09:44:57 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 256s/-0.051s/0.037s/0.035s/-89ppm

Sep 11 09:49:14 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 128s/-0.563s/1.199s/0.203s/-89ppm (ignored)

Sep 11 09:51:22 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 256s/+0.028s/0.037s/0.204s/-34ppm

Sep 11 09:55:39 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 512s/+0.009s/0.037s/0.204s/-25ppm

Sep 11 10:00:28 mars wpa_supplicant[314]: wlp3s0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f [GTK=CCMP]

Sep 11 10:04:11 mars systemd-timesyncd[236]: interval/delta/delay/jitter/drift 1024s/+0.030s/0.037s/0.205s/-10ppm

mars realnot #

```

Here there is the output of dmesg:

```

[  614.021123] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  614.023176] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  614.024173] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  614.040639] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  614.041893] wlp3s0: associated

[  614.041931] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

[  614.042004] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[  614.045717] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[  614.045725] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[  614.045728] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  614.045732] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  614.045736] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  614.045740] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  614.045743] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[  614.045745] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.282116] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

[  617.291385] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  617.295623] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  617.295631] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  617.295634] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  617.295639] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.295642] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.295645] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.295648] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.295652] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  617.295655] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  617.295657] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  617.295660] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  622.961815] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  622.968111] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  623.025410] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[  623.093065] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

[  623.152513] wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

[  627.580547] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  627.586155] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  627.630555] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[  627.700029] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

[  627.758386] wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

[  632.688496] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  632.693876] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  632.749506] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[  632.822012] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

[  632.869943] wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

[  667.134365] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  667.140006] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  667.142051] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  667.143277] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  667.159738] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  667.172513] wlp3s0: associated

[  667.172591] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[  667.176165] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[  667.176172] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[  667.176175] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  667.176179] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  667.176183] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  667.176186] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  667.176189] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[  667.176192] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.398591] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)

[  670.416716] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  670.419133] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  670.419137] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  670.419138] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  670.419141] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.419142] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.419143] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.419145] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.419147] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  670.419148] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  670.419149] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  670.419151] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  687.642443] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  687.648114] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  687.650013] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  687.650380] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  687.666831] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  687.677104] wlp3s0: associated

[  687.677155] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[  687.679450] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[  687.679453] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[  687.679454] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  687.679456] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  687.679458] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  687.679459] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  687.679461] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[  687.679462] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.010224] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  808.012473] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  808.012477] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  808.012478] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  808.012480] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.012481] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.012482] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.012483] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.012485] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  808.012486] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  808.012487] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  808.012488] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  812.026387] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  812.032528] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  812.145623] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[  812.202327] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

[  812.255678] wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

[  816.683830] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  816.691185] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  816.693199] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  816.694207] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  816.712714] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  816.713604] wlp3s0: associated

[  816.713686] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[  816.717291] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[  816.717297] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[  816.717300] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  816.717304] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  816.717308] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  816.717311] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  816.717314] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[  816.717317] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.098852] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: No association and the time event is over already...

[  817.098888] wlp3s0: Connection to AP 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f lost

[  817.124108] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  817.126125] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  817.126128] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  817.126129] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  817.126131] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.126133] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.126134] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.126135] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.126137] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  817.126138] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  817.126139] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  817.126140] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[  821.139662] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  821.144939] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  821.208210] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[  821.275683] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 3/3)

[  821.341288] wlp3s0: authentication with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f timed out

[  825.775136] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[  825.781014] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  825.790546] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  825.791052] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[  825.815411] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  825.816575] wlp3s0: associated

[  825.816628] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[  825.818881] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[  825.818886] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[  825.818887] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[  825.818890] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  825.818892] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[  825.818894] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[  825.818896] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[  825.818898] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 1112.602611] kworker/dying (893) used greatest stack depth: 12792 bytes left

[ 1429.744729] kworker/dying (83) used greatest stack depth: 12680 bytes left

mars realnot # 

```

The WiFi card:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 83)

```

The firmware:

```

[I] sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode

Available versions:  

(7)    ~0.7.1.22

(8)    ~0.8.15.22 ~0.8.24.22

(9)    ~0.9.214.23 ~0.9.228.25

(10)   (~)0.10.11.23 ~0.10.15.23

(12)   ~0.12.16.25

{bluetooth}

Installed versions:  0.10.11.23(10)(09:49:55 PM 09/10/2015)(bluetooth)

Homepage:            https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

Description:         Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

```

I also tried the firmware linux-firmare, but is the same.

I don't know what to do. Seems a problem of frequency or a buggy kernel. Anyone has experienced with this before?

Thanks in advance for the support!

EDIT 1:

Today I switched from gentoo-sources 3.17 to 4.0.5, but I still have problems... here the errors:

```

[    5.897668] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode failed with error -2

[    5.897681] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-11.ucode failed with error -2

[    5.900600] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 23.11.10.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    5.900877] systemd[1]: Starting File System Check on Root Device...

[    5.904534] systemd[1]: Starting system-getty.slice.

[    5.906588] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[    5.906963] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144

[    5.907355] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    5.907861] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    5.910631] systemd[1]: Starting system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    5.913409] systemd[1]: Created slice system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    5.914671] systemd[1]: Mounting Debug File System...

[    5.916796] systemd[1]: Starting User and Session Slice.

[    5.919159] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[    5.919973] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Audit Socket.

[    5.921618] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[    5.922413] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    5.924154] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    5.925818] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    5.926562] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[    5.928557] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[    5.929367] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[    5.931286] systemd[1]: Starting Slices.

[    5.933560] systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

[    5.935076] systemd[1]: Starting Swap.

[    5.938064] systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

[    5.941151] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[    5.943727] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[    5.945829] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[    5.947389] systemd[1]: Mounted Temporary Directory.

[    5.949131] systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.

[    5.950784] systemd[1]: Started Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel.

[    5.952495] systemd[1]: Started Setup Virtual Console.

[    5.954272] systemd[1]: Started File System Check on Root Device.

[    5.959407] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[    5.966222] udevadm (168) used greatest stack depth: 12736 bytes left

[    5.974812] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    5.988202] systemd-journald[164]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[    6.084353] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff81aa2da0)

[    6.090270] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: renamed from eth0

[    6.097211] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    6.116418] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: Too many HDMI devices

[    6.117671] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: Consider building the kernel with CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

[    6.119372] sound hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ID 292: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    6.120936] sound hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    6.122459] sound hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    6.123403] sound hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    6.124473] sound hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    6.125657] sound hdaudioC1D0:      Mic=0x1a

[    6.126717] sound hdaudioC1D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[    6.140007] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[    6.186639] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    6.330070] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.745915] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): sit0: link is not ready

[    6.747360] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[    6.948603] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[    6.950133] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[    6.950659] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    6.951168] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    6.968711] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[    7.012078] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[    7.349473] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    7.352854] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.352858] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    7.352859] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.352861] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.352863] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.352864] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.352866] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.352867] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.352869] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.352870] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.352872] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   36.776726] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f

[   36.783765] wlp3s0: direct probe to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[   36.985520] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 2/3)

[   36.987396] wlp3s0: authenticated

[   36.987720] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (try 1/3)

[   37.006098] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:28:9b:f9:0f (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   37.007434] wlp3s0: associated

[   37.007462] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

[   37.007541] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[   37.010273] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[   37.010276] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[   37.010278] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   37.010279] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   37.010281] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   37.010282] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   37.010284] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[   37.010285] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[  304.504705] kworker/dying (12) used greatest stack depth: 12632 bytes left

[  344.962334] kworker/dying (6) used greatest stack depth: 12432 bytes left

[  486.816584] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 10000 ms.

[  486.816597] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Current SW read_ptr 99 write_ptr 110

[  486.816765] iwl data: 00000000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

[  486.816831] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(0) = 0x00000000

[  486.816896] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(1) = 0xc01100ea

[  486.816909] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(2) = 0x00000000

[  486.816922] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(3) = 0x8030000d

[  486.816935] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(4) = 0x00000000

[  486.816948] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(5) = 0x00000000

[  486.816960] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(6) = 0x00000000

[  486.816974] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH TRBs(7) = 0x0070905f

[  486.817024] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 0 is active and mapped to fifo 3 ra_tid 0x0000 [14,14]

[  486.817122] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 1 is active and mapped to fifo 2 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817172] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 2 is active and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [99,110]

[  486.817222] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 3 is active and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817273] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 4 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817323] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 5 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817373] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 6 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817423] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 7 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817473] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 8 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817523] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 9 is active and mapped to fifo 7 ra_tid 0x0000 [96,96]

[  486.817573] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 10 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817624] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 11 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817674] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 12 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817724] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 13 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817773] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 14 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817824] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 15 is active and mapped to fifo 5 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817874] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 16 is active and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [219,39]

[  486.817924] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 17 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.817974] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 18 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.818024] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Q 19 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

[  486.818122] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

[  486.818126] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CSR values:

[  486.818128] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

[  486.818168] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X40489204

[  486.818223] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X8000ff40

[  486.818277] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

[  486.818332] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

[  486.818388] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

[  486.818452] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000000

[  486.818614] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

[  486.818772] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

[  486.818916] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000144

[  486.818971] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

[  486.819023] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X80000000

[  486.819076] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X803a0000

[  486.819128] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X00080042

[  486.819183] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

[  486.819238] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

[  486.819241] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

[  486.819244] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

[  486.819248] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000060

[  486.819251] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X880c8ca6

[  486.819254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

[  486.819258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0Xd55555d5

[  486.819261] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:      CSR_MONITOR_STATUS_REG: 0X3d0801bd

[  486.819264] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

[  486.819268] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0010

[  486.819269] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: FH register values:

[  486.819331] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X0c8d1a00

[  486.819342] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X00c8d190

[  486.819353] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000a0

[  486.819364] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X00801114

[  486.819375] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[  486.819386] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X03030000

[  486.819397] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[  486.819408] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

[  486.819419] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[  486.819679] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[  486.819681] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

[  486.819682] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 23.11.10.0

[  486.819684] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000084 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UNKNOWN       

[  486.819685] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000002B0 | uPc

[  486.819687] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | branchlink1

[  486.819688] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000B3C | branchlink2

[  486.819689] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00016160 | interruptlink1

[  486.819691] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00017D6C | interruptlink2

[  486.819692] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

[  486.819693] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000080 | data2

[  486.819694] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x07030000 | data3

[  486.819695] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0C428FEB | beacon time

[  486.819697] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x99B5CFE8 | tsf low

[  486.819698] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000025 | tsf hi

[  486.819699] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[  486.819701] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x1C9E2E93 | time gp2

[  486.819702] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp3

[  486.819703] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0004170B | uCode version

[  486.819704] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000144 | hw version

[  486.819705] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x40489204 | board version

[  486.819706] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000001C | hcmd

[  486.819708] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00022002 | isr0

[  486.819709] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00800000 | isr1

[  486.819710] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000002 | isr2

[  486.819711] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x004140C0 | isr3

[  486.819712] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

[  486.819714] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000110 | isr_pref

[  486.819715] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

[  486.819716] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000080 | l2p_control

[  486.819718] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00010020 | l2p_duration

[  486.819719] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000003F | l2p_mhvalid

[  486.819720] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000000CE | l2p_addr_match

[  486.819721] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000005 | lmpm_pmg_sel

[  486.819723] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x17121705 | timestamp

[  486.819724] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0034A0A8 | flow_handler

[  486.819728] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

[  486.956605] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  486.957227] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

```

Any idea? why it doesn't load the firmware iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode?

----------

## Voltago

I had similar problems with a 7265 intel wifi chip, and only now, about half a year after purchase, kernel driver and firmware work in a way that can be called kinda reliable. Consider upgrading to linux 4.2, and try downloading the latest firmware compatible to your kernel from this list:

https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi#firmware

----------

